# Henry and Millie's Photo Shoot!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Henry and Millie had a photo shoot today. A sneak preview of some of the photos can be seen at the photographer's website: Millie + Henry | St. Louis Poodle Photography St. Louis Pet Photographer

Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

How awesome! Can't wait to see more!

What was the occasion of the photo shoot?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They are both just gorgeous. You must be so proud of them. :biggrin: Thank you for sharing. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

bump...


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG!! Sorry to geek out BUT I LOVE THE LAST TWO!!!!!!!! Especially the one of Millie I would frame that baby omg love it!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful babies! I never even knew that poodles came in brown until you came along. I know very little about the breed, but I'm finding that they're totally different than I used to think. Much better!

They are both so very regal looking. Millie looks lion-ish! :tongue:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Beautiful babies! I never even knew that poodles came in brown until you came along. I know very little about the breed, but I'm finding that they're totally different than I used to think. Much better!
> 
> They are both so very regal looking. Millie looks lion-ish! :tongue:


OH yes, poodles come in many colors!! Silver, blue, black, brown, silver beige, cafe, white, cream, apricot, red, and parti-colored.

Speaking of her looking lionish...I was at a dog park the other day and these little kids kept yelling..."LOOK at that LION DOG!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> How awesome! Can't wait to see more!
> 
> What was the occasion of the photo shoot?


No specific occasion, just a desire to capture the beauty of my furry ones :tongue:

I suppose you could call it a Christmas present to myself, as professional photos are not cheap!!


----------

